# My biggest flounder this year



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just caught this mama. Chicken on bone - just couldn't resist it Wading thigh deep. Conditions perfect. Bait fish everywhere


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Don't gross out now


----------

